
Tesla implements innovative way to avoid gas cars 'ICEing' Superchargers - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2019/01/14/tesla-sollution-avoid-gas-cars-icing-superchargers/
======
sschueller
Ehm, weren't most of the icers driving big lifted trucks? Those things are
tiny!

~~~
benliong78
It looks like something that's implemented in China, and we don't have problem
with Ice drivers spitefully taking out multiple spots. What we have problem
with is Ice drivers parking in Tesla Charging Spots (and this applies to other
EV spots as well), just because they need a space to park. This system would
solve that problem pretty well.

I drive a BYD in Hong Kong and we see Tesla drivers taking up charging spots
just because it's marked "EV only", but they can't use BYD chargers <shrug>

------
nunez
OH MAN. I didn't realize how annoying getting ICEd was until we got our first
PHEV (a Ford Fusion).

There are a set of Blink chargers at a restaurant that we visit sometimes. We
like to go there to charge the car, since we live in an apartment and they
don't have any garages available for us to rent (which I would gladly do,
since they are affordable). Non-electric cars park in those spots all of the
time, with no recourse or second thought. It's not like they get towed away,
either. Nothing happens to them!

------
gumby
The "ICE"ing photos I saw were people parking in a way that would block
several charging spaces at once.

In any case if all the non-handicapped spaces are taken isn't it OK to park
any vehicle in those spots? The charger is just a courtesy for teslas that
need to park in that lot, right? It's kind not to take them if there's an
alternative.

Or is there some sort of special treatment for those spaces? That would seem
weird to me -- BMW-only, Tesla-only, Ford-only spaces, etc.

~~~
appden
Tesla leases those parking spots to only be used by Tesla owners. Your non-
Tesla vehicle can legitimately be towed away if you park there. They aren’t
merely a convenience, but are in fact an essential piece of infrastructure for
some Tesla owners who count on being able to charge there. While some Tesla
owners enjoy free supercharging, most need to pay for it. In fact, they charge
Tesla owners idle fees if they block a supercharging spot after being done
charging.

~~~
gumby
Thanks. I looked for reference to this but couldn't find any. I did see an
article saying that Tesla pays for the installation of the gear but doesn't
pay for the spot. I also saw an older post saying that T posts signs inviting
non-tesla drivers to park there (presumably if no other spots are available).

